# Inverted, multi-dpi Play Store



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I've always loved inverted apps. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1839871

I just flashed the 4.2 version over CM10.1 and works great, although I haven't tried a different dpi. Also have flashed the 4.2 and 4.1 on my other devices and works great without clearing data. Just make sure you DL the correct version (check settings... about tablet if you're not sure) and flash from recovery. No need to clear any caches.

As with any mod, it's always best to make a recovery backup first.

This is an example of the inverted Play Store:



















Now I need to find a good package that included email widgets.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

For 4.2 roms, these inverted apps are pretty good. Everything except for email worked for me when I tried it on my Note 2.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1797292


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 17, 2011)

I hate sounding dumb,but could please you explain what inverted apps means?

Ray


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Look at my screen shots above. Instead of a white background, these apps are black or dark gray.

Some people like them because in theory, they use less power because the screen isn't as bright. I like them B/C it's easier on the eyes.


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 17, 2011)

Ah, thanks for the info!

Ray


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Updated with newest Play Store 4.3.10 that shows recently "updated" section AND 4.3 version.

Read about it here: http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/08/05/download-latest-google-play-store-4-3-10-with-new-recently-updated-section-combined-update-notifications-new-episode-notifications-and-more-teardown/

Download inverted or multi-dpi Play Store here: http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/08/05/download-latest-google-play-store-4-3-10-with-new-recently-updated-section-combined-update-notifications-new-episode-notifications-and-more-teardown/


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

4.3.11 is out to match the new gApps release. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1839871


----------



## flegma3124 (Jan 4, 2012)

Im not sure why but my play store always goes back to the standard white version. And I noticed some apps are gone from the market, such as pvz

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

If a newer version comes out, it might update.

Apps missing from Play Store is an issue with the latest CM 10.1 builds, for about the last two weeks I think.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Bump!

4.4.21 is out.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Colchiro said:


> Bump!
> 
> 4.4.21 is out.


I'm loving the inverted Play Store Colchiro, glad you bumped the thread :grin: I think I missed it the first time around, must have been babysitting or something.

Cheers


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I'm loving the inverted Play Store Colchiro, glad you bumped the thread :grin: I think I missed it the first time around, must have been babysitting or something.
> 
> Cheers


Why don't you add a link in the OP. Then it won't get lost. :grin:


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I'm loving the inverted Play Store Colchiro, glad you bumped the thread :grin: I think I missed it the first time around, must have been babysitting or something.
> 
> Cheers


Gotta watch out for that babysitting.... it'll get you every time.

Like inverted? I still need to install this on my phone, nearly everything is inverted: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2451859


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

4.4.22 is out!


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

4.5.10 is out with shared play store activity, IAP indicator and more.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1839871 (same link as OP)

According to Android Police:



> One of the most exciting features packed into the 4.5.10 update is an indicator for in-app purchases. This seems to be more of a binary yes-or-no indicator (it won't give you insight into cost or quantity of IAPs), but it's great to see some kind of indication of whether the app you're about to download will be asking you to make further transactions.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

4.6.16 is out.

More info here: http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/03/13/download-latest-google-play-store-4-6-16-with-new-require-password-option-tweaked-ui-forced-self-update-and-more/


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

4.6.17 is out.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

4.8.19 is out: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1839871

More info on what's new: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1839871


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Colchiro said:


> 4.8.19 is out: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1839871
> 
> More info on what's new: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1839871


Nice thank you!


----------

